# [BOOTANIMATION]"Switch Boot Animation (Now with iOS)"



## KevinX8 (Mar 15, 2017)

I was inspired to make a better looking boot animation after I saw the one that was posted here and here it is! Now with iOS support too (thanks to @TheKingy34 for that)! You can view the animation below along with instructions to install on each OS and download link. Enjoy
Don't forget you need Root or Jailbreak to install these on your respective device! Stock Samsung devices are currently unsupported


Spoiler: Preview of animation









The finale loop:






Download Link HERE


Spoiler: Instructions for Android



1. Download the zip that matches your devices resolution
2. Use any root file explorer to place the file under "/system/media/bootanimation.zip"
3. give it rw r r permissions





Spoiler: Instructions for iOS



For iOS ≥ 9 
1. Install Springy from Cydia (Need jailbreak) 
2. Put the BootLogo in /Library/Springy on your device using iFunBox, iExplorer, (in combination with the Cydia tweak "Apple File Conduit '2'") or OpenSSH. (If you downloaded it on iOS, use iFile) 
3. Apply it in settings under "Springy." 
 For iOS ≤8 
1. Install "Animate iOS 8" or "Animate" and "Animate Fix" for your iOS version from Cydia 
2. (Same as iOS 9 step 2) 
3. Apply it under "Bootlogo".


----------



## KevinX8 (Mar 15, 2017)

@ScarletDreamz my Malware free bootanimation is here if you want it


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks pretty nice, buddy


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice. Although you can use some root apps to do that for you.


----------

